# Broken or bruised rib?



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Sup everyone...well i'll get straight to it.I woild like to know if anyone has ever experienced a fractured or briused rib before? And what would be the syptoms?Reason im asking is because over the weekend I went riding and after a couple of hours of fun on the slopes my fun ended when I took a spill after catching a nasty edge.As I feel I did everything right(except for falling)I tucked and rolled but but felt a sharp pain below my pec muscle.Anyways I really dont know if its fractured,sprained or bruised although its not discolored and I can breathe fine.It just feels like when you have a big gas bubble stuck:dunno:Ive broken my wrist before and of course has swollen up,but this injury has no swelling or bruising.Has anyone ever been thru something like this.And of course I havent been to the doctor cause Im going to killington in 2 weeks..hurt or not.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You might as well go to the doctor. Any advice here is voodoo at best. It's not like you have to follow the doctor's advice if you don't want. They still get paid regardless if you are in agony or not. At least you'll know what you are up against...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

broken and or bruised ribs are my 'favourite' injury. usually caused when riding fresh snow, when a buried rock knocks away my front toe edge, leaving me to belly flop on that or nearby buried rocks! my left hand rib cage must look like a bag of gravel by now!

as for seeing the docs.... if it costs you money... i wouldn't worry. there is nothing they can do for ribs even if broken. you just gotta suck it up (but not too hard) try not to laff or sneeze and let time do the healing.

having said that, the rib cage kinda floats in your body and is very flexible and so it most likely that you have bruised your intercostal musculature rather than snapped anything boney.

best thing to do is dose yerself up on anti-inflammatories like ibuprofen and wear a corset of bandage if it gives you serious jip.... but really unless you cough up blood (meaning a piece of rib bone has punctured your lung lining) there is no worries.

take this for what it is.... words of someone with zero medical expertise but some first hand experience


----------

